# The Political Compass



## departuresong (Dec 22, 2009)

Alabaster's thread reminded me of the Political Compass test that's so popular. I think it's a very interesting test to say the least, so why not take it and post your results here?

Here is my graph:







Economic Left/Right: -6.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.82


----------



## Zeph (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh... let me find it.







Yay.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 22, 2009)

I've moved from here:







to here:


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 22, 2009)

Economic Left/Right: -4.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.26

I remember a thread on this a while ago. I think my result now is similar to the one I had back then. Although I remember I wasn't as educated back then and didn't understand a lot of the questions. I'm surprised how much more knowledgeable I've become in the past year or so (or, to be more precise, I can't really believe how ignorant I was back then).
I think maybe for some I should have put "strongly X" instead, because I only strongly agreed or disagreed a couple of times.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 22, 2009)

...strange. I'd think that I'd be further from the center.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 22, 2009)

TO THE LEFT TO THE LEFT

On the religion section, I put strongly disagree for everything.


----------



## spaekle (Dec 22, 2009)

Still in the same square, though I may have moved slightly to the right. Not sure.

I love the last page. I was all WOOHOO SEXUAL FREEDOM!

ETA: I still think this test needs some sort of "neutral" option. there were a couple where I really neither agreed nor disagreed, or had a totally different approach to that issue. :\


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Dec 22, 2009)

?ec=-2.50&soc=-3.08







hmm...

page 5 ftw


----------



## Jolty (Dec 22, 2009)

I get further towards libertarian every time I take this test lol


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 22, 2009)

I got a lot more radical since the last time I took this, I think. Especially when it comes to libertarianism. 

also Jolty I _adore_ your sig.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-3.50&soc=-4.05

When I last took this, I was center-right.


----------



## Scizor King (Dec 23, 2009)

Not too surprised.


----------



## Flora (Dec 23, 2009)

Hmmmm


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 23, 2009)

I think this is pretty much the same as last time.  There were a few questions I wasn't sure how to interpret so I interpreted them as I'd've intended them, but avoided having "strong" opinions on them.

EDIT:
Economic: -6.38
Social: -8.77


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 23, 2009)

Apparently close to Ghandi.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 23, 2009)

As are the rest of us. Except Slartibartfast.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 23, 2009)

Holy shit, what happened?

A LONG TIME AGO:
http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-2.62&soc=-6.15

NOW:
http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-7.88&soc=-8.36

wha what is this I don't even
D:
My opinions can NOT have changed that much in the meantime. I mean, maybe I'm disagreeing/agreeing stronger than I did before, but I don't think I should be all the way in that corner!

Or should I?


----------



## Momoharu (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/facebook/pcgraphpng.php?ec=-4.50&soc=-0.92

Ayup.  I'm not suited to politics anyway.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 23, 2009)

Economic Left/Right: -4.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.36 







I don't know much about politics though :o


----------



## nastypass (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.politicalcompass.org/printablegraph?ec=-4.25&soc=-4.87


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 23, 2009)

hello


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 23, 2009)

i am slightly less libertarian than opal but equally left.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Zuu (Dec 23, 2009)

my libertarianism is roughly "government, don't do fucking dumb things"


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 23, 2009)

Economic Left/Right: -6.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.54 







Shocking. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Fredie (Dec 23, 2009)

I remember doing this a few months ago but I can't find my result from it, so I just took it again...





Economic Left/Right: -6.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.51


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 24, 2009)

Some stuff I didn't really have an opinion on.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 24, 2009)

lol at Thatcher being more right-wing than Hitler. It's not really surprising but I'm childish :c

Economic Left/Right: -7.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.08







wait Ratzinger is left-wing what the


----------



## BCM (Dec 25, 2009)

Economic Left/Right: -6.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.10


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Dec 25, 2009)

Economic Left/Right: -7.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.15







Doop. Kind of farther right and top than I'd have expected actually. << Row row fight tha powa


----------



## Clover (Dec 25, 2009)

Economic Left/Right: -5.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.56


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jetx (Dec 26, 2009)

I think this thing represents most people as being more left-wing than they actually are. No complaints about my result though.


----------



## Kistara (Dec 27, 2009)

Economic Left/Right: -8.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.38







Yeah... took this once before, not really surprising. I am majorly left wing. xD


----------

